# Locobuffer USB



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Does any one know if the locobuffer USB will work with NCE power cab to control my layout with a PC.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like it'll only work with Digitrax but you could always email NCE and ask.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

dannyc99 said:


> Does any one know if the locobuffer USB will work with NCE power cab to control my layout with a PC.


The LocoBuffer (all models) provide a link between a computer running some sort of layout control program and a LocoNet bus.

NCE has a thing called (I think) the "cab bus" but it is NOT compatible with LocoNet.

However if you let us know what you are trying to do there is likely a solution.


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd like to control my layout with a laptop just for fun. One of these came into my hands for free so i thought id ask. i figures JMRI and this would be cool.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

dannyc99 said:


> I'd like to control my layout with a laptop just for fun. One of these came into my hands for free so i thought id ask. i figures JMRI and this would be cool.


A computer controlled layout can be a lot of fun.

I use TrainController and it is grand to demo the layout with 5 trains running at the same time.

I couldn't do that manually.

There are two basic aspects to computer control.

1 - Controlling the trains themselves, starting, stopping, etc.

2 - Controlling everything else (mostly the turnouts) and monitoring the position of the trains on the layout.

One is easy but I don't think the Power Cab has a computer interface. I know for sure that the Pro Cab units have a serial computer interface.

Two is more work because it involves hardware, wiring, etc that is not part of a "normal" layout.

If you would like to know more just ask.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Depending on how far you want to get into computer control will determine how involved it will get. JMRI is free and can do a lot. If you want automation, Train Controller software is probably a better choice. You might want look this thread over. It covers from planning to a functional automated railroad.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

The locobuffer is not compatible with NCE.
Confirmed.

Only works with digitrax


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

dannyc99 said:


> The locobuffer is not compatible with NCE.
> Confirmed.
> 
> Only works with digitrax


Just in the interest of accuracy the LocoBuffer does not work with NCE because NCE is not LocoNet compatible.

The LocoBuffer will work with hardware other then Digitrax (such as RR-CirKits) if that hardware is LocoNet compatible.


----------

